# helpompaa



## oloekis

*Writing is easier than speaking. Kirjoittaminen on helpompaa kuin puhuminen.*

Moi, Wiktionary sanoo, että helpompaa on

_Partitive singular form of *helpompi*._

Could you give me some example sentences that include "partitive singular form in comparison" like "helpompaa" in above example? I want to see if there is regular pattern for this particular form. Kiitos.


----------



## DrWatson

Do you mean other sentences with partitive singular form of any comparative adjective or more examples with _helpompaa_? In case you meant the former, here are some I came up with.

_Tämä ruoka on parempaa kuin tuo._ 'This food is better than that one'
_Sinua taitavampaa ei voi olla._ 'There can be no one better than you'
_Onko typerämpää kuultu?_ 'Has [one] heard about anything stupider?'
_Odotin jotain pahempaa._ 'I was expecting something worse'


----------



## oloekis

Joo minä tarkoitin edellistä, ja kiitoksia paljon!


----------



## fennofiili

I think the essential pattern here is “...minen on ...(t)a”. That is, when the subject is a -minen derivation of a verb (the suffix is very productive and could even be regarded as an inflection suffix) and the predicate is a form of the verb “olla”, the predicative is in the partitive.

So we say “Kirjoittaminen on helppoa”, and when the adjective is in the comparative, it’s still put in the partive form: “Kirjoittaminen on helpompaa...”.


----------

